
Apple unveils OS X 10.9 Mavericks - llambda
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/10/4413466/apple-os-x-10-9-announcement-pricing-availability
======
eclipxe
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mavericks_(location)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mavericks_\(location\))

